# hibernating issues..... please help!!!



## PumpkinPie (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi there everyone. A few weeks ago I was having some major concerns with my tort Patches,  I was not sure if he was ready to hibernate or not. I just rescued him in July so this is my first winter with him, but he is healthy and I fed him extremely well all summer. About 3 weeks ago his behavior patterns began showing that he was getting close to hibernation. He began burrowing more outside, coming out less, eating less and sleeping more. He kept burrowing deep deep under a bush outside and would sleep for days on end. Then he would come out. And go back and sleep. I feared that he would drown when the rain started, plus it's getting quite cold outside. 

Everyone gave me great advice that I took, but I am still having concerns. I put his home (a cat/dog carrier) in the garage, insulated it with a blanket and put lots of leaves and shredded paper in there for him to burrow into. During the summer he used to love "his home" and slept in it constantly and would come and go from it on his own free will. Now he will not hibernate in it, or have anything to do with it for that matter. But he will crawl into a cold corner, or behind something in the garage and sit there for days. Someone recommended that I just keep putting him into his home when he moves, and he will get it, sometimes it would work but never for very long.

I am so frustrated and worried. I brought him into the house yesterday because I noticed that he moved spots and he was cold. So I warmed him up, offered him food but he didn't eat and just went and burrowed behind my washing machine almost right away. (his favorite place in the house) 

I can't just leave him back there to hibernate, I'm so confused!! I have a very large terarium that I could easily make a home for him in and put him in my spare bedroom. I was thinking maybe since the tank is larger he will like it more. Some people have recommended for me not to let him hibernate at all because I haven't had him for that long and don't know his patterns well yet. Does anyone agree?

When I do try to get him to burrow in this terrarium would it be a good idea to use a few feet of topsoil? I was also thinking of using some wooden pet bedding such as cedar? In my backyard he loved to burrow in the wooden bedding tree borders so I think he might really like that also.

I'm really, really hoping that he will like the terrarium setup and sleep once I get it together, but what if he doesn't? If I don't let him hibernate would I put a light under the tank? I hate to leave him in such a small space for the winter if he will be awake! It is a large tank but he used to have an entire backyard!! I'm so confused!!!!!! [/font]

Please help me!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2011)

You're confusing his system by continuously warming him up. Put him into his box and block the door so he can't get out, and leave him alone.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 7, 2011)

I personally wouldn't hibernate him since this is the first year with him (unless you know about his history.) Three of mine are on the garage floor now too. They just aren't quite there yet - they come in and out every few days to graze and drink. In a few weeks they won't come out at all. Then I will move them to their hibernation boxes. Hope that was somewhat helpful for you.


----------



## lvstorts (Nov 8, 2011)

My experience may help...I had the same exact problems with my EBTs and Iberas when I first started hibernating (10-15 years ago). I made them a great hibernating box but they wouldn't touch it! Over time I've tried everything. This is what works for me:

Let them get nice and cold outside. Let them burry where they want, keep track of where they do it though! During this time, if it's going to be a below 35F night, I'll put blankets over where they have dug, I'm sure more for my security than theirs! I let them do this for a month or so then put them into your hibernating area. I find they are more agreeable after the process has started when they are nice and cool. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PumpkinPie (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks all, that does help a ton!!!!!! You rock!


----------



## webskipper (Nov 24, 2011)

My ibera are 5-6 inches each. Will a 5 gallon pail with 6 inches of mulch work or do they need a running start to burrow? Water dish needed? I am going to put mine outside in an unheated garage Sunday while temps are still good. Days are 70's nights are 50's. No food for the past 2 weeks and today I unplugged all the lights in all the reptile cages. Everyone's going to hibernate this year.


----------



## ascott (Nov 24, 2011)

How long have you had your torts? How old are they? I would not use soil for the insulator for brumation, if your torts do burrow into the pail and for some reason come back up they may not have enough umph to burrow back down and can suffer from really cold nights....just a concern that I would have....

ooopppsss....my reply was directed to Webskipper....


----------



## webskipper (Nov 25, 2011)

ascott said:


> How long have you had your torts? How old are they? I would not use soil for the insulator for brumation, if your torts do burrow into the pail and for some reason come back up they may not have enough umph to burrow back down and can suffer from really cold nights....just a concern that I would have....
> 
> ooopppsss....my reply was directed to Webskipper....





I have had since they were buttons. They are 2 yrs old.

Yeah, glad my worrysome daddy heart was bothering me this week. A tote is better.

So what about water bowls. Somebody's going to be thirsty. It can be taken out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2011)

No, they don't need a water bowl. You soak them well before you put them down, and you soak them again when they get up in the spring.


----------



## webskipper (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok great . They were going to be soaked to be sure their pipes worked anyway. 

I guess I'm not totally off. Thanks!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 25, 2011)

I know how hard it is. I have 1 boxed up into the garage, using the double box method up off of the cement floor, tucked in between some of my fabrics. I have been watching the temps and so far so good. Lowest temp outside has been 39. I don't think Lou is going to hibernate. I don't know if ever has. He did go to bed super early yesterday and I have not seen him since. I was thinking about putting the yearlings down, but they are not showing any signs either. So for now I am on their time clock, if they show me that they want to I will prepare them, if it's business as usual we will go along with it. I don't care either way. I wonder if you put him in a box that he cannot get out of and up of the cement floor, if that would help him from going to his favorite spot. 

Cedar and pine shaving are not good. I have newspaper inside with mine as insulation. Good luck, we are here to help!!


----------



## webskipper (Nov 27, 2011)

Found a 50 Gallon Tough Tote at Lowz $20. 

Same as their Super Green Christmas tree tote just Dark Blue. It is priced at $30 but, it rang up for $20.

Everybody is going out to hibernate today after a long bath and drying period.


----------



## webskipper (Mar 3, 2012)

Just an update. They have been hibernating just fine since January.

I got a wine cooler to hibernate my herps in. Controlled temperature and a fresh air fan built in. Very quiet. Temp is set at 48F.

In the morning when it's dark and cold in the house, I open the door to refresh the air now and then. A water dish is there, too.

Still have room for 8 standard bottles. 

Next weekend I will start raising the temp one degree per day until 65F. Then they can go into their cages.


----------



## Hippytort (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to dig up an old post but I was killing time reading through all these and realized I had (have) the same problem! I have had a CDT since he was hatched back in 1992. He was brought indoors during winter for the first 5 yrs then allowed to free range the rest. He has access to my detached shop in the yard and spends nights in a corner behind cabinets, tool boxes, etc. Concrete floor. Problem is, when the time comes to hibernate he prefers a corner on the bare concrete floor under something and that's it! Over the years I have made him nice hide boxes full of hay, shredded newspaper, padded floors, everything. First thing he does is kick out all the padding and insulating media then go back to his corner and go back to sleep. I finally gave up and for the past 6 yrs or so I just let him do his thing. When I don't see him anymore I find out where he's hiding and let him sleep away the winter. My question, Am I doing him harm? The nights here in s. CA can get down into the upper 30's low 40's. Am I being to lenient by not forcing him into a proper hide box.? Or are people here being too..I guess paranoid..for lack of a better word (Help me out here). 
Sorry for rambling, Any input?


----------



## webskipper (Sep 1, 2012)

He'll be fine.

Hibernating or as in our case, brumation, triggers the hormones to mate.

I know many people that keep their reptiles inside and just leave the window open to let the cold air in.

They don't need to brumate in a formal enclosure.

Maybe, put a box over him to keep him in the dark.

I used the wine fridge. It sure was convenient and I didn't have to worry about feeding them. Snakes either.


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2012)

Perhaps when you see that he has cycled down and is brumating, you can gently lift him at least onto a folded up cotton towel so there is something between him and the concrete.....and then make sure the towel and tort are left in his selected spot...


----------

